# Stealth Performance "Insta-Weights" for Aurora T-Jets



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Anybody ever used these?

Stealth Performance "Insta-Weights" for Aurora T-Jets

I am curious to what they actually are. The picture on Ebay is not that good...

Link--------------

http://cgi.ebay.com/Stealth-Performance-Insta-Weights-Aurora-T-Jets-/200568965521?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item2eb2d78991#ht_678wt_932


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

likely it is lead slabs with adhesive on one side that has been precut to fit inside the front of the chassis below the front axle and behind the guide pin. you can get lead sheets from any RC supplier and do the same yourself for less. without the seller actually showing the product, no one that hasn't bought it can describe it. have you asked the seller?


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

No, I haven't...
But I was hoping that it was something more clever than that...


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I was wondering too!


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

i did ask the seller if the weights went on the body or in the chassis? he did reply with the chassis. so i,m with alpink on this one.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I always wondered how hard it would be to cast little lead slugs to fit in that cavity a la Sears SuperTraction. You could do two versions, one for LWB and one for SWB, or maybe the thing could be reversible to fit both...

--rick


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

the one you describe is reversable. someone could easily make a silicone mold of an existing unit and pour lead in to the mold. silicone will withstand some heat.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

OK, had to purchase a "set" and .....










lead slug in a plastic or vinyl tube with shrink wrap or liquid electrical tape on the ends.certainly NOT worth the $6.94 I paid. but at least I know what they are now and so do YOU!

heck, it might even be just solder, I'll have to put some heat to it! LOL


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*That's funny*

Thanks Al for being the guinea pig on this one...

Scott


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Bless you Al!


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

HMMMMMmmmm!!!!!!!! Looks suspiciously like some fishing lead weights that I used to use!!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Fishing for answers Al...*



alpink said:


> OK, had to purchase a "set" and .....certainly NOT worth the $6.94 I paid. but at least I know what they are now and so do YOU!


Do the cars cast further and sink faster?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

they definitely SINK! LOL


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Only one way to find out tjd241 !!! I think a red chrome Johnny Lightning Camaro would catch a few blues for ya!! Seems that it would be flashy enough and certainly fast enough. If ya had one of those stealth weights in her nose! Sneak up on 'em ya know!! :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## desototjets (Apr 25, 2008)

Go to any golf shop and buy some lead tape that golfers use for their clubs. Cheap and cuts with scissors.


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

*LEAD for weight*

Check wallymart for lead in a roll or other fishing tackle stores
Lead tape & epoxy! cheap at golf galaxy ect....
& online

Where do you put/add weight to the T jets?


----------

